# I nostri animali



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

il mio gatto


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2014)

Una foto un po' narcisistica, si era messo in posa. Pure col sorriso


----------



## Innominata (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> View attachment 8866
> 
> il mio gatto


:inlove::inlove::inlove: Come va, tigratino?


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

adoro i gatti, per il loro carattere autonomo ... 

qui, la nostra dama ... una di cinque ...





sienne


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

sorrisi dopo la passeggiata



appena arrivato, passeggiata nei prati


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> View attachment 8870
> 
> sorrisi dopo la passeggiata
> 
> ...


è ulisse?bello!
l'omonimo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove: Come va, tigratino?


E' "ricoverato"... Il veterinario lo tiene da lui qualche giorno per fargli flebo e medicazioni varie


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E' "ricoverato"... Il veterinario lo tiene da lui qualche giorno per fargli flebo e medicazioni varie


che cosa ha?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> View attachment 8871
> 
> appena arrivato, passeggiata nei prati


ma hai un cavallo? dove lo tieni? abiti in campagna?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa ha?


aveva calcoli che gli ostruivano il pisellino e non riusciva più a fare pipì... adesso gli hanno tagliato tutto


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

gli avranno tolto i calcoli...
poverino , il dolore degli animali colpisce perchè è pieno di paura (anche il nostro).  





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> aveva calcoli che gli ostruivano il pisellino e non riusciva più a fare pipì... adesso gli hanno tagliato tutto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2014)

La mia gatta...vorrei farvi notare questa posizione così naturale per un gatto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli avranno tolto i calcoli...
> poverino , il dolore degli animali colpisce perchè è pieno di paura (anche il nostro).


No, gli hanno proprio tolto il pisello perché anche quando gli avevano tolto i calcoli non riusciva più a fare la pipì...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 8873La mia gatta...vorrei farvi notare questa posizione così naturale per un
> gatto



fantastica!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 8873La mia gatta...vorrei farvi notare questa posizione così naturale per un gatto


Il piccolo Buddha

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

questo era max


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è ulisse?bello!
> l'omonimoView attachment 8872



sì è ulissone, ora non è più così magro, era tenuto un po' male


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma hai un cavallo? dove lo tieni? abiti in campagna?



è del mio compagno, è cavaliere da molti anni, salto ostacoli, lo sta allenando per le gare ma non è così facile

è al maneggio ma a volte vado anch'io, è un bel posto a pochi minuti da casa


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

Il piccolo diavolo della Tasmania recuperato nelle campagne corleonesi!  Sta dalla suocera...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, gli hanno proprio tolto il pisello perché anche quando gli avevano tolto i calcoli non riusciva più a fare la pipì...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

immagino che se lo hanno fatto c'è una prospettiva di qualità di vita discreta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che se lo hanno fatto c'è una prospettiva di qualità di vita discreta


Sì, poverino, ha solo 4 anni. Se fosse stato vecchio non ci saremmo accaniti in questo modo. Ma il dottore ha detto che in questo modo non avrà più problemi e tornerà tutto normale. Solo che al posto del pisello avrà una vagina. Ma potrà urinare normalmente. Tanto era comunque castrato, il pisello era un optional, non gli serviva a granché


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, poverino, ha solo 4 anni. Se fosse stato vecchio non ci saremmo accaniti in questo modo. Ma il dottore ha detto che in questo modo non avrà più problemi e tornerà tutto normale. Solo che al posto del pisello avrà una vagina. Ma potrà urinare normalmente. Tanto era comunque castrato, il pisello era un optional, non gli serviva a granché


bene, buona convalescenza al micio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 8873La mia gatta...vorrei farvi notare questa posizione così naturale per un gatto



Ahahahahhahhahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, poverino, ha solo 4 anni. Se fosse stato vecchio non ci saremmo accaniti in questo modo. Ma il dottore ha detto che in questo modo non avrà più problemi e tornerà tutto normale. Solo che al posto del pisello avrà una vagina. Ma potrà urinare normalmente. Tanto era comunque castrato, il pisello era un optional, non gli serviva a granché



Insomma mica una cosa da niente,ti addormenti con un pisello e ti svegli con una vagina....


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

gli assomiglia solo (è uguale)...che tenerezza però


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli assomiglia solo (è uguale)...che tenerezza peròView attachment 8876


Oddddddioooooooooooooo!!!! Io dormivo così sul mio pastore!!!!! 
Basta, mi sono commossa al pensiero!


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2014)

yuma


----------



## Frithurik (14 Agosto 2014)

*bau*

io ho maya una labrador di 4 anni dolcissima coccolosissima mi spiace come dice qualcuno sono tonto non riesco a mettere la foto.
auguri e una carezza al micio di clem.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, poverino, ha solo 4 anni. Se fosse stato vecchio non ci saremmo accaniti in questo modo. Ma il dottore ha detto che in questo modo non avrà più problemi e tornerà tutto normale. Solo che al posto del pisello avrà una vagina. Ma potrà urinare normalmente. Tanto era comunque castrato, il pisello era un optional, non gli serviva a granché


Il gatto avioprivo :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (14 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo era maxView attachment 8874


Umano. Devo ammettere che questo cane mi turba. Ma si sa: Max era Max... 

[video=youtube_share;4kDZXHmC4Cs]http://youtu.be/4kDZXHmC4Cs[/video]


----------



## Spider (21 Agosto 2014)

come promesso,
ecco la mia dolce mascotte.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

come sta il gatto, clem?


----------



## tullio (21 Agosto 2014)

Questa era Pepita...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come promesso,
> ecco la mia dolce mascotte.


É bellissima! Stupenda!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sta il gatto, clem?


Bene grazie
si sta riprendendo


----------



## Apollonia (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bene grazie
> si sta riprendendo


Anche al gatto della mia amica è toccato il taglio del pisello per lo stesso problema del tuo. Ma sta bene anche senza, anche perché era stato castrato da piccolo  e non sapeva a cosa gli potesse servire!:mrgreen:
So che gli da alimenti apposta per gatti con problemi renali. Lui è un siamese, ma non puro.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Agosto 2014)

I vostri gatti sono meravigliosi! Io non posso tenere un gatto perché il marito non li vuole.
Ma se mandassi a quel paese il marito  e mi prendessi un gatto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anche al gatto della mia amica è toccato il taglio del pisello per lo stesso problema del tuo. Ma sta bene anche senza, anche perché era stato castrato da piccolo  e non sapeva a cosa gli potesse servire!:mrgreen:
> So che gli da alimenti apposta per gatti con problemi renali. Lui è un siamese, ma non puro.


Si, anche al mio. Urinary.


----------



## Spider (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É bellissima! Stupenda!



bella vero?
un pochino sulle sue, come tutte le femmine...

grazie ciccia per avermi fatto scoprire questo bel 3d.
semplice e pieno di "amici veri".


----------



## Spider (21 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> I vostri gatti sono meravigliosi! Io non posso tenere un gatto perché il marito non li vuole.
> Ma se mandassi a quel paese il marito  e mi prendessi un gatto?



un gatto potrebbe aiutare moltissimo nelle relazioni tra voi due.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

sono portata a pensare che i proprietari di cani tendenzialmente siano più propensi a prendersi responsabilità più grandi e più predisposti a sacrificarsi , dite che è una cazzata?


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> I vostri gatti sono meravigliosi! Io non posso tenere un gatto perché il marito non li vuole.
> Ma se mandassi a quel paese il marito  e mi prendessi un gatto?


Con quello che ci hanno combinato meriterebbero di essere sostituiti da uno di peluche. Non mangiano non sporcano e parlano come loro ....poco o niente.


----------



## Spider (21 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono portata a pensare che i proprietari di cani tendenzialmente siano più propensi a prendersi responsabilità più grandi e più predisposti a sacrificarsi , dite che è una cazzata?


... in linea di massima,
 ma solo quelli che si portano dietro,
guanto e bustina di plastica!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... in linea di massima,
> ma solo quelli che si portano dietro,
> guanto e bustina di plastica!!!!!


e paletta.
chi ha cani di grossa taglia ha il dovere di educarli e la consapevolezza del carico che si è assunto .
ho fatto quattro giorni in campeggio a grosseto con ulisse che è diventato il mito dei bambini


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono portata a pensare che i proprietari di cani tendenzialmente siano più propensi a prendersi responsabilità più grandi e più predisposti a sacrificarsi , dite che è una cazzata?


Vedendo vari esempi di proprietari di cani a confronto con quelli di gatti penso di poterti dare ragione...


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedendo vari esempi di proprietari di cani a confronto con quelli di gatti penso di poterti dare ragione...


ovviamente non si può generalizzare come per tutto ma in linea di massima credo che chi sceglie il cane è abituato a tirarsi su le maniche


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente non si può generalizzare come per tutto ma in linea di massima credo che chi sceglie il cane è abituato a tirarsi su le maniche


Assolutamente! Io ho visto anche persone dimenticare completamente le ferie per non lasciare da solo il gatto con la fobia della macchina! Quindi sono sicura che dipende proprio dalle persone...
Ma già solo a pensare che il cane lo si porta fuori quel tot di volte al giorno per i bisogni...cosa che coi gatti non viene fatta...già solo questo ti fa pensare ad un impegno maggiore...


----------



## lolapal (21 Agosto 2014)

Questa è la nostra micia quando è arrivata da noi, sei anni fa... 



Ora è così


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2014)

Sono tutti bellissimi :inlove:


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assolutamente! Io ho visto anche persone dimenticare completamente le ferie per non lasciare da solo il gatto con la fobia della macchina! Quindi sono sicura che dipende proprio dalle persone...
> Ma già solo a pensare che il cane lo si porta fuori quel tot di volte al giorno per i bisogni...cosa che coi gatti non viene fatta...già solo questo ti fa pensare ad un impegno maggiore...



il cane è sicuramente un impegno maggiore. ovvio che ogni animale va curato e tenuto bene però il gatto ha una gestione più semplice, basta lasciare la lettiera, acqua e pappa e se anche una notte si dorme fuori casa non succede nulla.
con il cane bisogna incastrare tutto; ad esempio se vai una giornata fuori e non lo porti con te massimo per una certa ora devi rientrare per portarlo fuori.

però non potrei mai immaginare la mia vita senza un cane :inlove:


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> un gatto potrebbe aiutare moltissimo nelle relazioni tra voi due.


Certo, ma come per le altre cose di coppia, bisogna essere in due a volerlo.
ciao ragnetto!


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, anche al mio. Urinary.


vedrai che fra un po' si rimetterà alla grande! Grattino al micio!


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questa è la nostra micia quando è arrivata da noi, sei anni fa...
> 
> View attachment 8909
> 
> ...


Oddio Lola!!!! Io adoro i gatti rossi!!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con quello che ci hanno combinato meriterebbero di essere sostituiti da uno di peluche. Non mangiano non sporcano e parlano come loro ....poco o niente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Disy, ultimamente ti sento peperina!:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Oddio Lola!!!! Io adoro i gatti rossi!!!!!


Anche a me piacciono molto... tra l'altro è femmina, cosa molto rara tra i gatti rossi... :smile:


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo, ma come per le altre cose di coppia, bisogna essere in due a volerlo.
> ciao ragnetto!



mica è vero, sai?
io a mia moglie glielo ho imposto, dopo pochi mesi dalle corna...
non poteva dire no.
ora gli vuole più bene lei che io, pensa te.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mica è vero, sai?
> io a mia moglie glielo ho imposto, dopo pochi mesi dalle corna...
> non poteva dire no.
> ora gli vuole più bene lei che io, pensa te.


ma e' un tatuaggio vero il tuo?


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' un tatuaggio vero il tuo?


ti lascio il dubbio.
ti dico però che i tatuaggi nel bene o nel male, rappresentano
 quello che abbiamo vissuto.
Una specie di storia , scritta sulla tua pelle, quello che sei stato...
appunto capisco anche chi si scrive..."francesca" sulla propria pelle, 
anche se poi dopo anni 
Francesca non c'è più.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti lascio il dubbio.
> ti dico però che i tatuaggi nel bene o nel male, rappresentano
> quello che abbiamo vissuto.
> Una specie di storia , scritta sulla tua pelle, quello che sei stato...
> ...



Ecco io invece quelli li prenderei a randellate sui denti se quel non c'è più significa che si sono lasciati


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io invece quelli li prenderei a randellate sui denti se quel non c'è più significa che si sono lasciati



certo che si sono lasciati...ma lo hanno vissuto.
il tatuaggio sta li a ricordare che, si è vissuto un tempo.
nel bene o nel male.


----------



## zanna (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti lascio il dubbio.
> ti dico però che i tatuaggi nel bene o nel male, rappresentano
> quello che abbiamo vissuto.
> Una specie di storia , scritta sulla tua pelle, quello che sei stato...
> ...


La nostra storia già è impressa nel cuore e nella testa ... trovo inutile scriversela addosso. Un nome poi ...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti lascio il dubbio.
> ti dico però che i tatuaggi nel bene o nel male, rappresentano
> quello che abbiamo vissuto.
> Una specie di storia , scritta sulla tua pelle, quello che sei stato...
> ...


non dirlo a me, ne ho 9


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> La nostra storia già è impressa nel cuore e nella testa ... trovo inutile scriversela addosso. Un nome poi ...



ma infatti, ognuno farà come crede.
per te inutile, per altri necessario manifestare.
un nome è un simbolo, un significato.


----------



## zanna (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma infatti, ognuno farà come crede.
> per te inutile, per altri necessario manifestare.
> un nome è un simbolo, un significato.


Ma infatti mica dico che tutti non possono fare come vogliono ... resta il fatto che un nome è un nome e non un simbolo e il suo significato è importante per chi lo porta addosso ma non per chi lo legge addosso che potrebbe non apprezzarne il significato ... che so Giudittà, Geltrude ecc.


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica dico che tutti non possono fare come vogliono ... resta il fatto che un nome è un nome e non un simbolo e il suo significato è importante per chi lo porta addosso ma non per chi lo legge addosso che potrebbe non apprezzarne il significato ... che so Giudittà, Geltrude ecc.



i nomi al pari dei segni sono simboli.
simboli scritti con cui ci riconosciamo.
il fatto che sia completamente estraneo a chi lo legge,
 credo interessi poco a chi lo porta addosso.
il simbolo è per se stesso mica per gli altri.
ragionando come ragioni tu...nessuno dovrebbe indossare, qualcosa 
che non sia significativo per altri estranei da lui.
allora un gioiello, un monile, una cravatta, un paio di mutande...
devono sempre essere vagliati dal tuo vicino?


----------



## zanna (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> i nomi al pari dei segni sono simboli.
> simboli scritti con cui ci riconosciamo.
> il fatto che sia completamente estraneo a chi lo legge,
> credo interessi poco a chi lo porta addosso.
> ...


Al vicino credo che interessi poco vagliarmi le mutande ... penso però che a Giuditta, Geltrude ecc. possa "infastidire" leggere il nome di "Francesca" sulla pelle del proprio compagno anche se è una ex ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Io una volta sono andata alla Fiera del Tatuaggio a Bologna e c'era uno che si stava facendo tatuare la faccia della sua fidanzata, un altro la faccia del cantante dei Nomadi... Poi in spiaggia ne ho visti diversi con la faccia del Che... E poi mi ricordo che Johnny Depp si era fatto tatuare "Winona forever" quando stava con la Ryder e poi quando si sono lasciati l'ha cambiato in "Wino forever"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Al vicino credo che interessi poco vagliarmi le mutande ... penso però che a Giuditta, Geltrude ecc. possa "infastidire" leggere il nome di "Francesca" sulla pelle del proprio compagno anche se è una ex ...


Vero. Anche a me darebbe fastidio


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

alla gelosia retrospettiva, non c'è mai fine.

e per fortuna, pochi post fa, si citava la testa e la mente.

ma se ti fermi ad un tatuaggio di un ex...di quale amore vero vuoi parlare?

il tuo?


----------



## Principessa (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente non si può generalizzare come per tutto ma in linea di massima credo che chi sceglie il cane è abituato a tirarsi su le maniche


Insomma. Quando sono vecchi e bisogna prendersi cura di loro, non esiste più grande differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica dico che tutti non possono fare come vogliono ... resta il fatto che un nome è un nome e non un simbolo e il suo significato è importante per chi lo porta addosso ma non per chi lo legge addosso che potrebbe non apprezzarne il significato ... che so Giudittà, Geltrude ecc.


Quoto
Il simbolo lo condivido per esempio


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

comunque ritornando a bomba sul 3D...
trovo i gatti meravigliosi.
tutti i gatti qui dentro sono veramente belli e paciosi...quello di Sienne sembra uscire da un sogno.
anche i cani non scherzano... e Tullio mi ha fatto ricordare la mia barboncina, nera, nera.
devo dire che tutti gli animali sono belli, tutti indifferentemente, anzi a pensarci...
non mi sono mai ritrovato a dire,
 come è brutto quell'animale!
io trovo bello anche uno scorpione.
forse sono belli, proprio perchè animali.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Al vicino credo che interessi poco vagliarmi le mutande ... penso però che a Giuditta, Geltrude ecc. possa "infastidire" leggere il nome di "Francesca" sulla pelle del proprio compagno anche se è una ex ...


Appunto


----------



## tullio (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> trovo i gatti meravigliosi.
> (...)
> anche i cani non scherzano...
> (...)
> forse sono belli, proprio perchè animali.


Non so perché non posso dare  un verde ma... consideralo dato


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Insomma. Quando sono vecchi e bisogna prendersi cura di loro, non esiste più grande differenza.


cura sempre.
però capisci bene che un conto è avere a che fare con un pastore tedesco ,golden retriver, terranova etc
anche per le sole pulizie di casa fra peli e zampettate, spazzolare e lavare un cane del genere non è come pulire  gattino.giocare con loro significa avere 40 chili addosso :singleeye:non  i grattini nel pancino.
ma quando li abbracci il loro calore ti avvolge.comunque la cosa importante è che chi li porta in casa sia consapevole della responsabilità a 360 gradi


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> comunque ritornando a bomba sul 3D...
> trovo i gatti meravigliosi.
> tutti i gatti qui dentro sono veramente belli e paciosi...quello di Sienne sembra uscire da un sogno.
> anche i cani non scherzano... e Tullio mi ha fatto ricordare la mia barboncina, nera, nera.
> ...


condivido


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto


 se ad una eventuale compagna, dovesse dar fastidio quello che porto scritto addosso...
sicuramente qualcosa non va.
da parte sua, mica mia.
la gelosia, proiettata al passato, non solo è deleteria, ma anche stupida.
cioè presuppone che non ci sia stata nessuna riflessione,
 e puzza più di possesso,
 che di amore vero.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se ad una eventuale compagna, dovesse dar fastidio quello che porto scritto addosso...
> sicuramente qualcosa non va.
> da parte sua, mica mia.
> la gelosia, proiettata al passato, non solo è deleteria, ma anche stupida.
> ...


Non è gelosia. Semplicemente cattivo gusto. Come se tu tenessi nel portafoglio la foto della tua ex o in casa la foto incorniciata.
Poi penso ai figli o a chi legge il nome e ti domanda "ma tu non ti chiami x? Perchè ha tatuato y?"
Lo trovo imbarazzante. 
I ricordi restano dentro di noi. Posso capire il simbolo. Anche io ho un tatuaggio che simboleggia l'animale preferito dalla mia migliore amica scomparsa. Quel significato lo conosci tu e non hai bisogno di pubblicizzarlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> comunque ritornando a bomba sul 3D...
> trovo i gatti meravigliosi.
> tutti i gatti qui dentro sono veramente belli e paciosi...quello di Sienne sembra uscire da un sogno.
> anche i cani non scherzano... e Tullio mi ha fatto ricordare la mia barboncina, nera, nera.
> ...


Perché sei uno scorpione!


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è gelosia. Semplicemente cattivo gusto. Come se tu tenessi nel portafoglio la foto della tua ex o in casa la foto incorniciata.
> Poi penso ai figli o a chi legge il nome e ti domanda "ma tu non ti chiami x? Perchè ha tatuato y?"
> Lo trovo imbarazzante.
> I ricordi restano dentro di noi. Posso capire il simbolo. Anche io ho un tatuaggio che simboleggia l'animale preferito dalla mia migliore amica scomparsa. Quel significato lo conosci tu e non hai bisogno di pubblicizzarlo.



i tatuaggi,
 per alcuni rappresentano quello che si è vissuto.
"francesca", per esempio è qualcosa che si è vissuto e che ora non c'è più,
 ma che ha determinato quello che sono e sono stato...anche se adesso sono arrivato a te.
in fondo è solo la mia storia, come si fa ad esser gelosi della propria storia?
Un compagno,  dovrebbe al contrario esserne orgoglioso!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mica è vero, sai?
> io a mia moglie glielo ho imposto, dopo pochi mesi dalle corna...
> non poteva dire no.
> ora gli vuole più bene lei che io, pensa te.


Io non posso imporglielo. Sarebbero liti su liti.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> comunque ritornando a bomba sul 3D...
> trovo i gatti meravigliosi.
> tutti i gatti qui dentro sono veramente belli e paciosi...quello di Sienne sembra uscire da un sogno.
> anche i cani non scherzano... e Tullio mi ha fatto ricordare la mia barboncina, nera, nera.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. A me piacciono anche topi o serpenti. Poi che possano portare malattie o essere velenosi e'  un altro paio di maniche. Ma vederli nei documentari o dal vivo non mi fanno ribrezzo o paura. 
L'unica cosa che ricordo con tristezza infinita è stato lo sguardo di un gorilla in gabbia allo zoo di Roma più di vent'anni fa. Non lo dimenticherò mai.


----------



## Principessa (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cura sempre.
> però capisci bene che un conto è avere a che fare con un pastore tedesco ,golden retriver, terranova etc
> anche per le sole pulizie di casa fra peli e zampettate, spazzolare e lavare un cane del genere non è come pulire  gattino.giocare con loro significa avere 40 chili addosso :singleeye:non  i grattini nel pancino.
> ma quando li abbracci il loro calore ti avvolge.comunque la cosa importante è che chi li porta in casa sia consapevole della responsabilità a 360 gradi


Prova a fare un bagno a un gatto e poi vedrai se non ti costa la stessa fatica... o anche di più... 


La maggiore o minore responsabilità dipende solo dalla coscienza dei padroni. 
Ci sono padroni che tengono malissimo cani enormi e altri che curano alla grande dei chiuaua o dei gatti.

Trovo molto sciocco pensare che chi prende un cane grosso sia più responsabile e più attento.

Ci si sente amati e avvolti anche con 4 chili di gatto che ti salta in braccio, soprattutto sapendo che di solito, i gatti, non lo fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> i tatuaggi,
> per alcuni rappresentano quello che si è vissuto.
> "francesca", per esempio è qualcosa che si è vissuto e che ora non c'è più,
> ma che ha determinato quello che sono e sono stato...anche se adesso sono arrivato a te.
> ...


A me i tatuaggi fanno proprio schifo. Premessa necessaria per dare senso a quel che scrivo dopo.
Da quel che si è scritto deduco che il tatuaggio può avere il significato di fermare un evento, una persona amata nel tempo e quindi, di conseguenza,  fermare l'evento nell'attimo lì dove era vissuto, nel presente, quando è stato fatto il tatuaggio, e quindi anche nel passato, perché l'attimo passa.
Per questo, a secondo di come si vivono i ricordi, fa piacere avere anche il segno di una cosa passata, perché lutto elaborato come una tomba, o dà fastidio perché percepito come presente e quindi non elaborabile come lutto.

Edit: ho riscritto perché si capiva solo che non mi piacciono:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Il mio animale (quello sotto )

[video=youtube;vf9wHkkNGUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf9wHkkNGUU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Io amo da morire i gatti però mi piacciono pure molto i cani ma non ne ho mai avuti proprio perché non me la sento di uscire alle 6 o alle 24 per portarli a fare i loro bisogni, magari anche quando piove a dirotto, non ci posso proprio pensare. Se avessi una casa con giardino sicuramente ne prenderei uno ma in appartamento non me la sento. Mio figlio continua a chiederlo e sostiene che se ne prenderebbe cura lui e lo porterebbe fuori lui ma io non mi fido


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io amo da morire i gatti però mi piacciono pure molto i cani ma non ne ho mai avuti proprio perché non me la sento di uscire alle 6 o alle 24 per portarli a fare i loro bisogni, magari anche quando piove a dirotto, non ci posso proprio pensare. Se avessi una casa con giardino sicuramente ne prenderei uno ma in appartamento non me la sento. Mio figlio continua a chiederlo e sostiene che se ne prenderebbe cura lui e lo porterebbe fuori lui ma io non mi fido


Fai bene a non fidarti.
Sta crescendo e presto gli orari del cane non sarebbero compatibili con i suoi.
Anche con i cani ci vuole un piano B :carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A me i tatuaggi fanno proprio schifo.* Premessa necessario per quel che scrivo dopo.
> Da quel che si è scritto deduco che il tatuaggio può avere per fermare nel tempo e quindi anche situarlo nel tempo un evento o un nome. Di conseguenza fermarlo lì dove era, nel presente, quando è stato vissuto e fatto il tatuaggio, e quindi anche nel passato.
> Per questo a secondo di come si vivono i ricordi fa piacere avere anche il segno di una cosa passata, perché lutto elaborato come una tomba, o dà fastidio perché percepito come presente.


Anche a me!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prova a fare un bagno a un gatto e poi vedrai se non ti costa la stessa fatica... o anche di più...
> 
> 
> La maggiore o minore responsabilità dipende solo dalla coscienza dei padroni.
> ...


innegabile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> View attachment 8866
> 
> il mio gatto



il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente

addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........


sono tanto triste


----------



## Flavia (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


mi dispiace tanto
deve essere bruttissimo
forza

ciao tigrottino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Settembre 2014)




----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

*con te*

Con te ha vissuto sicuramente bene. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


Tesoro mi dispiace tanto tanto  un abbraccio a te grandissimo


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


mi dispiace tanto, clem.


----------



## Innominata (20 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace tantissimo, spero sia stato un viaggio il più sereno possibile.


----------



## Principessa (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


Ciao Clementine... ti abbraccio forte!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo era maxView attachment 8874


Stupendo.


----------



## Innominata (20 Settembre 2014)

Che meraviglia! Vai a far imitare uno sguardo del genere:inlove::inlove:


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, gli hanno proprio tolto il pisello perché anche quando gli avevano tolto i calcoli non riusciva più a fare la pipì...


femminilizzazione.
Povero gatto, ad uno dei miei (che ha avuto problemi di struvite come il tuo) è andata meglio: ora solo mangiar crocchette specifiche contro i calcoli di struvite, ma il pisellotto gli è rimasto.
E lo tira pure fuori quando mi fa pasta e fusa!


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, anche al mio. Urinary.


c'è anche Farmina Vet life - Struvite, che mangia il mio e che costa un po' meno, è buona ed italiana.


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


morto? Per i calcoli di struvite?
Ma si erano danneggiati i reni?
Mi spiace, comunque. Povera Bestiola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> morto? Per i calcoli di struvite?
> Ma si erano danneggiati i reni?
> Mi spiace, comunque. Povera Bestiola.



No, il problema era la vescica. Gli abbiamo fatto passare un mese di merda tra flebo, cateteri, collare Elisabetta, operazione, post-operazione per niente. La vescica non funzionava. La soluzione era togliergli la vescica e mettergli il sacchettino e il collare per sempre. Sarebbe stata una vita di merda. Aveva solo 4 anni. L'abbiamo fatto sopprimere.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, il problema era la vescica. Gli abbiamo fatto passare un mese di merda tra flebo, cateteri, collare Elisabetta, operazione, post-operazione per niente. La vescica non funzionava. La soluzione era togliergli la vescica e mettergli il sacchettino e il collare per sempre. Sarebbe stata una vita di merda. Aveva solo 4 anni. L'abbiamo fatto sopprimere.


Poverina solo 4 anni


----------



## Caciottina (21 Settembre 2014)

Mi ero persa questo dddd...
Ecco le mie bimbe


----------



## Caciottina (21 Settembre 2014)

Clem mi spiace tanto per la tua perdita.  Un abbraccio grande grande :abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Settembre 2014)

Grazie a tutti.

Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto"... Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto"... Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già.



ti capisco, la mia micina è morta l'8 luglio a 17 anni, osti mi sembra di vederla ancora girare per casa, che tristezza


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto"... Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già.


è sbagliato trattarli come esseri umani.
E lo è perchè sono migliori degli esseri umani.


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ti capisco, la mia micina è morta l'8 luglio a 17 anni, osti mi sembra di vederla ancora girare per casa, che tristezza


una gattina che avevo a casa di mia madre è morta una decina di anni fa.
E quando vedo da lei ancora la cerco.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto"... Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già.


era "solo" un gatto da chi ha un animale non lo leggerai proprio  mai.sai che ho letto di questo cosetto peloso emi sono trovata gli occhi lucidi, ma chi lo conosceva,mannaggia.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> è sbagliato trattarli come esseri umani.
> E lo è perchè *sono migliori degli esseri umani*.



dipende, caro caligola


----------



## zadig (21 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende, caro caligola


pantere rosa escluse, ovvio!


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> pantere rosa escluse, ovvio!


grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Principessa (21 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> View attachment 9139
> Mi ero persa questo dddd...
> Ecco le mie bimbe


Ti ho già detto quanto le trovo stupende?


----------



## Apollonia (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto"... Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già.


Mi dispiace Clem,  e non era 'solo' un gatto. Era un membro della famiglia.
 La mia gatta, morta più di venti anni fa, ogni tanto la sento girare ancora per casa.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> View attachment 9139
> Mi ero persa questo dddd...
> Ecco le mie bimbe


Bellisssime! Mi sembrano piccole. Quanto tempo hanno?


----------



## Flavia (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> *Lo so che in fondo era "solo un gatto".*.. Ad alcune persone  (tipo mio marito) sembra un'esagerazione trattarli come "dei piccoli esseri umani"... Fosse stato per lui non l'avrebbe nemmeno fatto operare perché "in natura sarebbe morto comunque". *Però credo che per la maggior parte di chi ha un animale in casa sia naturale affezionarsi e trattarli come "un membro della famiglia". Anche per chi dei figli ce li ha già*.


non era solo un gatto
era parte della tua vita
tua e della tua famiglia
non è una esagerazione la tua


----------



## Flavia (21 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> è sbagliato trattarli come esseri umani.
> E lo è perchè sono migliori degli esseri umani.


si sono migliori perchè
donano un amore
incondizionato e disinteressato


----------



## passante (21 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il mio gatto é morto, l'operazione non è servita a niente
> 
> addio bel tigrottino mio, stronzetto quando volevi ma dolcissimo quando eri in vena di coccole........
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bellisssime! Mi sembrano piccole. Quanto tempo hanno?


Qui erano piccole. Avevano 3 mesi. Adesso hanno un anno e mezzo


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

Io ho tre cincillà...si chiamano Pom Pom, Swiffer, Gomitolo. Sono tre pallottole di morbidissimo pelo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Io ho tre cincillà...si chiamano Pom Pom, Swiffer, Gomitolo. Sono tre pallottole di morbidissimo pelo


E che ci fai con 3 topi?


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono migliori perchè
> donano un amore
> incondizionato e disinteressato


esatto.
Inoltre se ne fottono di mode, classi sociali, educazione etc.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> esatto.
> Inoltre se ne fottono di mode, classi sociali, educazione etc.


Trattarli come essere umani invece io trovo sia la cosa mogliore. Per noi e per loro. Io le mie le tratto come fossero figlie. Le coccolo le faccio giocare ci parlo dormono con me. È giusto che per il tempo che passiamo insieme (1 mese 6 mesi anni) siano amate e si sentano amate tantissimo.  Purtroppo la fine arriva sempre.  Credo sia giusto onorarne il tempo passato insieme con tutto l amore che c è.


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Trattarli come essere umani invece io trovo sia la cosa mogliore. Per noi e per loro. Io le mie le tratto come fossero figlie. Le coccolo le faccio giocare ci parlo dormono con me. È giusto che per il tempo che passiamo insieme (1 mese 6 mesi anni) siano amate e si sentano amate tantissimo.  Purtroppo la fine arriva sempre.  Credo sia giusto onorarne il tempo passato insieme con tutto l amore che c è.


eh ma io stavo dicendo che, secondo me, vanno trattati meglio degli esseri umani.
E con i miei due gattastri lo faccio, li tratto meglio della fidanzata ad esempio!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> eh ma io stavo dicendo che, secondo me, vanno trattati meglio degli esseri umani.
> E con i miei due gattastri lo faccio, li tratto meglio della fidanzata ad esempio!


Le mie invece mi snobbano una cifra..mi portano i regali e solo a me...tipo uccelli e rametti...una delle due mi porta sempre un rametto..non ho ancora capito perche...e sempre la stessa prende le lumache e le va a mettere nella ciotola della sorella. ..che poi arriva e le mangia....poi pero credo che ritangano il mio fidanzato essere la mamma..gli saltanonadosso si addormentano sulle sue spalle gli fanno il pane....io servo solo per il cibo e pulire la lettiera...hai da vede come mi chiamano quando c è la lettiera da pulire. ..bastarde


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Le mie invece mi snobbano una cifra..mi portano i regali e solo a me...tipo uccelli e rametti...una delle due mi porta sempre un rametto..non ho ancora capito perche...e sempre la stessa prende le lumache e le va a mettere nella ciotola della sorella. ..che poi arriva e le mangia....poi pero credo che ritangano il mio fidanzato essere la mamma..gli saltanonadosso si addormentano sulle sue spalle gli fanno il pane....io servo solo per il cibo e pulire la lettiera...hai da vede come mi chiamano quando c è la lettiera da pulire. ..bastarde


pure i miei portano regali, ma vivi... e trovarsi in casa gechi, lucertole ed uccelli che svolazzano per casa non è carino! 
I topi, per fortuna, sono merce rara...
Ma anche tu li lasci liberi? Io ho la gattaiola e fanno come vogliono.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> pure i miei portano regali, ma vivi... e trovarsi in casa gechi, lucertole ed uccelli che svolazzano per casa non è carino!
> I topi, per fortuna, sono merce rara...
> Ma anche tu li lasci liberi? Io ho la gattaiola e fanno come vogliono.


Si si. Assolutamente.  Ho anche io la gattaiola e ho il giardino...solp che la note le tengo dentro e chiudo tutto perche ci sono le.volpi in giro e lorp sono ancora piccole...qui le volpi fanno fuori molti gatti...in piu loro anxhe sterilizzate hanno i fidanzati e a volte li portano a casa la notte che vergogna... ..la loro mamma poi vive dietro l.angolo...per cui sinincontrano anche in giro...la.gente le.vede tutte e tre camminarr in giro 
A me li portano morti...e qui in uk i topi sono merce quotidiana. ..ma quelli non li portano in casa..li uccidono fuori e li li lasciano...mentre gli uccelli si...in cucina li lasciano...con i lombrichi si spingono fino in corridoio...bleah...


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si si. Assolutamente.  Ho anche io la gattaiola e ho il giardino. ..la loro mamma poi vive dietro l.angolo...per cui sinincontrano anche in giro...la.gente le.vede tutte e tre camminarr in giro
> A me li portano morti...e qui in uk i topi sono merce quotidiana. ..ma quelli non li portano in casa..li uccidono fuori e li li lasciano...mentre gli uccelli si...in cucina li lasciano...con i lombrichi si spingono fino in corridoio...bleah...


uno dei due, da cucciolo, aveva la bella abitudine di mettere le prede dentro le mie scarpe (se non ero in casa) o sui piedi.
E dovevo pure dirgli "bravo!" 

Pure io ho un piccolo giardino, ma abito in una via piuttosto tranquilla e privata, quindi loro spaziano quanto vogliono, senza troppi pericoli.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> uno dei due, da cucciolo, aveva la bella abitudine di mettere le prede dentro le mie scarpe (se non ero in casa) o sui piedi.
> E dovevo pure dirgli "bravo!"
> 
> Pure io ho un piccolo giardino, ma abito in una via piuttosto tranquilla e privata, quindi loro spaziano quanto vogliono, senza troppi pericoli.


Tu vivi a roma giusto? Io vorrei tornare a roma ma il problema delle gatte non è un problema da poco. Se non trovassi una casa col giardino dovrei seriamente pensare di lasciarle qui. Non posso metterle in appartamento. ..loro a volte la notte nemmenp tornano..io lascio il cat flap aperto e resto sveglia fibo a mezzanotte ma.poi vado a dormire e loro spesso la mattina non sono ancora tornate...le ritrovo la sera quando torno da lavoro...
Cacciano...corrono...come posso metterle in un appartamento? 
Spero di trovare qualcosa...
È problematico dover dire bravo o brava quandp quello che vorresti fare è gridare: oddio che schifoooooo portalo viaaaaaaaaaa....
Ma loro ci credono....che tocca fa?


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Tu vivi a roma giusto? Io vorrei tornare a roma ma il problema delle gatte non è un problema da poco. Se non trovassi una casa col giardino dovrei seriamente pensare di lasciarle qui. Non posso metterle in appartamento. ..loro a volte la notte nemmenp tornano..io lascio il cat flap aperto e resto sveglia fibo a mezzanotte ma.poi vado a dormire e loro spesso la mattina non sono ancora tornate...le ritrovo la sera quando torno da lavoro...
> Cacciano...corrono...come posso metterle in un appartamento?
> Spero di trovare qualcosa...
> È problematico dover dire bravo o brava quandp quello che vorresti fare è gridare: oddio che schifoooooo portalo viaaaaaaaaaa....
> Ma loro ci credono....che tocca fa?


sì, sono di Roma e ci vivo.
Anche io mi sono posto il problema gatti sia quando ero in affitto, sia ora che ho casa mia.
Infatti ho scelto casa in una via privata, così non sono troppo in periferia, ma tranquilla in modo che i gatti stiano bene.
Uno dei due non potrei costringerlo in appartamento... è troppo zingaro e randagio per stare solo in casa. L'altro, invece, è un coso morbido e tranquillo, che mangia e dorme e quindi non avrebbe problemi a stare sempre in casa.
Al massimo si allontana qualche metro da casa per andare a ronfare sotto le piante in giardino.
L'altro, invece, è incontenibile... lo tengono in casa solo i tuoni ed i botti di Capodanno!
Sta sempre in giro ad azzuffarsi con gli altri gatti, a cacciare etc.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sì, sono di Roma e ci vivo.
> Anche io mi sono posto il problema gatti sia quando ero in affitto, sia ora che ho casa mia.
> Infatti ho scelto casa in una via privata, così non sono troppo in periferia, ma tranquilla in modo che i gatti stiano bene.
> Uno dei due non potrei costringerlo in appartamento... è troppo zingaro e randagio per stare solo in casa. L'altro, invece, è un coso morbido e tranquillo, che mangia e dorme e quindi non avrebbe problemi a stare sempre in casa.
> ...


ma sai che potremmo fidanzarli? 
anche le mie sono cosi...una cacciatrice vera...magrissima, ma il vet dice che e' cosi che deve essere...ha le orecchie grandi ed e' super snella...
l altra un po sovrappeso con la trippetta ..lei vive per le coccole e basta...anche lei se esce in giardino fa due pasi poi si accascia e sembra un po....non so se te lo ricordi...un classico disney vecchio: ferdinando il toro....
uguale...sta li e annusa i fiori....poi quando la sorella la coinvolge come partner in the crime allora si attiva un po di piu...anche io lei la potrei tenere in appartamento ma l altra proprio no...
cmq nonostante abbiano la nomea di animali diffidenti e freddi, in realta (o almeno le mie) mi danno un amore infinito, in piu si atteggiano a persone.,..loro ti mettono le zampe intorno al collo e ti danno i bacini..questo e; amore


----------



## zadig (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai che potremmo fidanzarli?
> anche le mie sono cosi...una cacciatrice vera...magrissima, ma il vet dice che e' cosi che deve essere...ha le orecchie grandi ed e' super snella...
> l altra un po sovrappeso con la trippetta ..lei vive per le coccole e basta...anche lei se esce in giardino fa due pasi poi si accascia e sembra un po....non so se te lo ricordi...un classico disney vecchio: ferdinando il toro....
> uguale...sta li e annusa i fiori....poi quando la sorella la coinvolge come partner in the crime allora si attiva un po di piu...anche io lei la potrei tenere in appartamento ma l altra proprio no...
> cmq nonostante abbiano la nomea di animali diffidenti e freddi, in realta (o almeno le mie) mi danno un amore infinito, in piu si atteggiano a persone.,..loro ti mettono le zampe intorno al collo e ti danno i bacini..questo e; amore


vero, hanno il carattere dei miei: un randagio e un casalingo. Però sono sterilizzati, quindi niente fidanzamento! 
Poi quello più grande (è un bel torello di 7 chili) mena pure le femmine, non si fa problemi!
Invece gli sono simpatici i cani di taglia piccola o media. E tollera a malapena l'altro gatto (pelo lungo, panzone e pigro).
Mi fanno feste e coccole in modo diverso: il grande con pasta e fusa (anche con tutte e 4 le zampe!) a iosa o mi da morsettini delicatissimi sul naso, l'altro invece non è capace di fare la pasta ma fa sempre fusa e carezze sul viso con le sue zampette morbide e non callose, da pigrone.

Ora ti mando un link in mp,


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> vero, hanno il carattere dei miei: un randagio e un casalingo. Però sono sterilizzati, quindi niente fidanzamento!
> Poi quello più grande (è un bel torello di 7 chili) mena pure le femmine, non si fa problemi!
> Invece gli sono simpatici i cani di taglia piccola o media. E tollera a malapena l'altro gatto (pelo lungo, panzone e pigro).
> Mi fanno feste e coccole in modo diverso: il grande con pasta e fusa (anche con tutte e 4 le zampe!) a iosa o mi da morsettini delicatissimi sul naso, l'altro invece non è capace di fare la pasta ma fa sempre fusa e carezze sul viso con le sue zampette morbide e non callose, da pigrone.
> ...


ma come le carezze  wow...
beh ma anche le mie sono sterilizzate ma hanno cmq dei fidanzati...e tra di loro si amano...sono sorelle, stesa cucciolata e si lavano si leccano si coccolano, dormono attorcigliate....
ahahahahah tu la chiami pasta....io pane


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

avendo da tempo solo cani quello che mi manca di un gatto è il motorino delle fusa in una serata fredda d'inverno davanti al camino.
da buona vecchietta ...:singleeye:


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E che ci fai con 3 topi?


Non chiamarmeli topi...io li adoro!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Non chiamarmeli topi...io li adoro!!! :incazzato:


per carita, non metto in dubbio che siano super adorabili e meravigliosi, ma da google imagine sempre topi sembrano 
ma sono gli hamtaro?


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per carita, non metto in dubbio che siano super adorabili e meravigliosi, ma da google imagine sempre topi sembrano
> ma sono gli hamtaro?


Non so se siano gli hamtaro ma sembrano dei cartoni animati.  Ovviamente non interagiscono come i cani...sono un genere di animale domestico alternativo. Io li adoro.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Non so se siano gli hamtaro ma sembrano dei cartoni animati.  Ovviamente non interagiscono come i cani...sono un genere di animale domestico alternativo. Io li adoro.



ecco gli hamtaro


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

Siiiii somigliano moltissimo[emoji193] [emoji194] [emoji194] [emoji193] [emoji194] [emoji193] [emoji194] [emoji193] [emoji194] [emoji193] [emoji195] [emoji195] [emoji195] [emoji195]


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> View attachment 9151



ma sono bellissimi


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

Grassssssssieeeee[emoji4]


----------



## Principessa (23 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> View attachment 9151


Che occhietti dolci


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> View attachment 9151


Che cariniiiiiiii... sembrano pure paffutelli


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

io i conigli me li magno


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Che cariniiiiiiii... sembrano pure paffutelli


Si ...mangiani fieno,  tarassaco,  erba medica,  mela,  carote,  uva tutto rigorosamente essiccato[emoji519] [emoji524]


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Si ...mangiani fieno,  tarassaco,  erba medica,  mela,  carote,  uva tutto rigorosamente essiccato[emoji519] [emoji524]


Al forno saranno fantastici :carneval:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Al forno saranno fantastici :carneval:


Sgruntttttt [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] cosa mi tocca leggere io che non mangio nemmeno il coniglio.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Sgruntttttt [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] [emoji35] [emoji49] cosa mi tocca leggere io che non mangio nemmeno il coniglio.


Quello neanche io ahah
Scherzavo, sono proprio carini e basta... ma li fai uscire o stanno sempre in gabbia?


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quello neanche io ahah
> Scherzavo, sono proprio carini e basta... ma li fai uscire o stanno sempre in gabbia?


Tutte le sere escono a saltellare e zampettare ..di giorno dormono per la maggior parte del tempo si svegliano verso le sette di sera.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

brava, vita sana , son più buoni





animalibera ha detto:


> Tutte le sere escono a saltellare e zampettare ..di giorno dormono per la maggior parte del tempo si svegliano verso le sette di sera.


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> brava, vita sana , son più buoni


Da mangiare?  Siete diabolici hihi


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Da mangiare?  Siete diabolici hihi


No, c'avemo faaaame :rotfl:

Ma la notte dormono?
Se stanno svegli, raccontagli la favola dell'orco magna-hamster ahah :carneval:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, c'avemo faaaame :rotfl:
> 
> Ma la notte dormono?
> Se stanno svegli, raccontagli la favola dell'orco magna-hamster ahah :carneval:


Di notte fanno un casino allucinante infatti sono chiusi in bagno! !


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Di notte fanno un casino allucinante infatti sono chiusi in bagno! !


Prova a riempire la vasca :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Prova a riempire la vasca :rotfl:


Haha naaaa loro fanno il bagnetto solo bella sabbia apposita [emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Haha naaaa loro fanno il bagnetto solo bella sabbia apposita [emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


Mica per fargli il bagnetto... per vedere se arrivano al mattino :carneval:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mica per fargli il bagnetto... per vedere se arrivano al mattino :carneval:


Avevo capito benissimo la tua smoderata perfidia[emoji216]


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Avevo capito benissimo la tua smoderata perfidia[emoji216]


Già immaginavo il primo che cade... il secondo che gli allunga la zampetta... le dita piccoline che cercano di aggrapparsi... poi scivola pure lui :rotfl:

MOSTRO! Me lo dico da solo


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Già immaginavo il primo che cade... il secondo che gli allunga la zampetta... le dita piccoline che cercano di aggrapparsi... poi scivola pure lui :rotfl:
> 
> MOSTRO! Me lo dico da solo


Nooo ma poveri sono così innocenti e innocui!


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Nooo ma poveri sono così innocenti e innocui!


Ma se non ti fanno dormire la notte? :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma se non ti fanno dormire la notte? :rotfl:


Io non li sento nemmeno dormo al piano di sopra[emoji42] [emoji42]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Settembre 2014)

ma la mamma di mia figlia vale come animale?? :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma la mamma di mia figlia vale come animale?? :rotfl:



ho la fortissima voglia di darti un rosso!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> ho la fortissima voglia di darti un rosso!!


bacetto sulla guancia?? è un mese che me li da solo mia figlia.... :rotfl:

lei dice che si sente una balena spiaggiata. Ed io le chiedo quando rimonta le tende ogni volta che gli passo una maglietta. Oramai ci ridiamo sopra. :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (24 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bacetto sulla guancia?? è un mese che me li da solo mia figlia.... :rotfl:
> 
> lei dice che si sente una balena spiaggiata. Ed io le chiedo quando rimonta le tende ogni volta che gli passo una maglietta. Oramai ci ridiamo sopra. :rotfl:


Contenti voi ....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Ottobre 2014)

Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!

Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo... 

Ma sono ottimista! Ce la farò! E poi per questi occhioni farei di tutto... Non l'ho ancora vista di persona ma già la amo!




Ps Grazie zia Simy!


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...



:inlove: 

non poteva avere una mamma migliore 
ha lottato con tutte le sue forze per arrivare da te 

ps. non la viziare troppo


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


gioia scambievole tu a lei e lei a te.
felice vita insieme


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


è bellissima!
non c'è niente di più bello
dell'amore di un cane
sono contenta per te,
anzi per voi


----------



## Frithurik (16 Ottobre 2014)

*sono sicuro*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


 anzi strasicuro che ricevera' tanto amore e altrettanto ne riceverai tu, e dolcissima.


----------



## marietto (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


Complimenti e auguri a cucciola e padrona


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


Clem è bellissima! :up::up::up:


----------



## Principessa (17 Ottobre 2014)

Bravissima Clem  è un amore!


----------



## free (17 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...



buona vita insieme!

a me è tornata indietro la pitbull da una settimana, osti potrebbe vincere i campionati di cane più abbandonato del mondo...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...



Sappi che dopodomani sono a casa tua spupazzarmela con o senza il tuo permesso


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> buona vita insieme!
> 
> a me è tornata indietro la pitbull da una settimana, osti potrebbe vincere i campionati di cane più abbandonato del mondo...



Non lo terrei per diecimla euro al mese, mi fa paura figurimoci a mia figlia che ha il terrore di tutti i cani, da sempre.


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

Al momento non ho un animale domestico, ma lo voglio prendere, da quando convivo non ho un amore peloso da stropicciare e ne sento la mancanza. Tre anni fa poi é morta la mia cucciola e a volte il pensiero di stare ancora male come quando ho perso lei, mi frena


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo terrei per diecimla euro al mese, mi fa paura figurimoci a mia figlia che ha il terrore di tutti i cani, da sempre.


Sono meravigliosi invece[emoji4]


----------



## zadig (18 Ottobre 2014)

così, perchè è un bel video:

[video=youtube_share;71nCBBS55Hc]http://youtu.be/71nCBBS55Hc[/video]


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Sono meravigliosi invece[emoji4]


A DEBITA distanza.  Quante volte hanno azzannato qualcuno inspiegabilmente?

Mia figlia ha paura, è cosi  fin da quando era piccolissima. Tollera a fatica un cane meraviglioso e docile a casa della mia amica a Roma. Ma non lo tocca.  

Io solo un pastore tedesco potrei prendere. Figlia a parte.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A DEBITA distanza.  Quante volte hanno azzannato qualcuno *inspiegabilmente?
> *
> Mia figlia ha paura, è cosi  fin da quando era piccolissima. Tollera a fatica un cane meraviglioso e docile a casa della mia amica a Roma. Ma non lo tocca.
> 
> Io solo un pastore tedesco potrei prendere. Figlia a parte.


Inspiegabilmente per un cane non esiste c'è sempre un motivo se il cane morse. SEMPRE

e comunque ti assicuro che tra i due il più mordace è sicuramente il pastore tedesco


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domani divento la mamma di questa meraviglia!
> 
> Ebbene sì, ho deciso! Sono sempre stata una gattara ma adesso vediamo come me la caverò alla mattina presto presto al parchetto, magari sotto la pioggia, per farle fare i suoi bisogni, o alla sera d'inverno quando fa freddo...
> 
> ...


E' semplicemente un amore.
Ne voglio una/o così anch'io.
(in un futuro forse).


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A DEBITA distanza.  Quante volte hanno azzannato qualcuno inspiegabilmente?
> 
> Mia figlia ha paura, è cosi  fin da quando era piccolissima. Tollera a fatica un cane meraviglioso e docile a casa della mia amica a Roma. Ma non lo tocca.
> 
> Io solo un pastore tedesco potrei prendere. Figlia a parte.



azzannano molto poco, in effetti
purtroppo queste razze sono diventate di moda presso gente un po' esaltata, infatti questa pitbull che ho a 3 anni ha già fatto un sacco di cuccioli perchè è americana e la usavano come fattrice

il mio problema è che non posso tenerla perchè ho anche la mia, che è mezza rottweiler, e non posso uscire da sola con due cani così, perchè una persona sola se per caso succede qualcosa farebbe obiettivamente fatica a gestire due cani così, che tendono già a fare branco...per es. in campagna si divertono a inseguire i topi o le nutrie, e quando parte una parte anche l'altra (tra l'altro la pitbull è velocissima, osti quanto corre!)


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Inspiegabilmente per un cane non esiste c'è sempre un motivo se il cane morse. SEMPRE
> 
> e comunque ti assicuro che tra i due il più mordace è sicuramente il pastore tedesco


Allora e ' un po' come scegliere un uomo, si va ad istinto,  sai che ti puo' fare male ma scegli chi ti piace. Io il pastore tedesco.


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora e ' un po' come scegliere un uomo, si va ad istinto,  sai che ti puo' fare male ma scegli chi ti piace. Io il pastore tedesco.



guarda che Ratzinger è un prete!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> così, perchè è un bel video:



hahahaha

questo l'hai visto?

[video=youtube_share;KFCJDOxgjtE]http://youtu.be/KFCJDOxgjtE[/video]


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora e ' un po' come scegliere un uomo, si va ad istinto,  sai che ti puo' fare male ma scegli chi ti piace. Io il pastore tedesco.


il mio non è per nulla mordace


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non è per nulla mordace


Nemmeno il mio rottweiler


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> hahahaha
> 
> questo l'hai visto?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KFCJDOxgjtE]http://youtu.be/KFCJDOxgjtE[/video]


sì, ne ho visti decine e decine!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sì, ne ho visti decine e decine!


Mi fa morire il gatto che fa quei versi stranissimi mentre gli grattano il fianco con la spazzola


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi fa morire il gatto che fa quei versi stranissimi mentre gli grattano il fianco con la spazzola


Io invece mi sono allarmato ,mi è stato detto che facevano le fusa sembrava che si lamentasse, quasi fosse un grugnito.
Mio nipote ne ha trovati due piccolini ( dice che sono di valore) ora stanno diventando  grandicelle ,sono due belle femminucce di colore grigio scuro, anzi ci hanno chiesto d'informarci per farle sterilizzare dato che vivono in aperta campagna, sai la promisquità è meglio prevenirla


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non è per nulla mordace



Il tuo e' una meraviglia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io invece mi sono allarmato ,mi è stato detto che facevano le fusa sembrava che si lamentasse, quasi fosse un grugnito.


ma non erano fusa... ma non credo nemmeno che si lamentasse... se un gatto si incazza ti azzanna, non fa quei versi continuando a farsi fare qualcosa che non gli piace... io da bambina avevo un gatto che era buonissimo però a volte gli giravano all'improvviso e diventava feroce, magari era lì che si faceva spazzolare bello beato e poi tutto d'un tratto decideva che non voleva più farsi spazzolare e si ribellava e ti assicuro che faceva davvero paura, tirava le orecchie indietro, si acquattava e mi puntava con degli occhi cattivissimi, io saltavo in piedi sul divano e chiamavo mia madre che per farlo smettere gli buttava una coperta addosso


----------



## ologramma (20 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non erano fusa... ma non credo nemmeno che si lamentasse... se un gatto si incazza ti azzanna, non fa quei versi continuando a farsi fare qualcosa che non gli piace... io da bambina avevo un gatto che era buonissimo però a volte gli giravano all'improvviso e diventava feroce, magari era lì che si faceva spazzolare bello beato e poi tutto d'un tratto decideva che non voleva più farsi spazzolare e si ribellava e ti assicuro che faceva davvero paura, tirava le orecchie indietro, si acquattava e mi puntava con degli occhi cattivissimi, io saltavo in piedi sul divano e chiamavo mia madre che per farlo smettere gli buttava una coperta addosso


Di animali me ne intendo poco , questo gattino mi girava intorno  si avvicinava alle scarpe e alzando la gobba di strusciava i pantaloni e nel mentre faceva questo strano, era un non so che tipo grugnire ( non mi viene la parola esatta) e lo faceva di continuo e se mi abbassavo si metteva a pancia all'aria e voleva essere coccolata , lei........... pensa io ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

*quindi...*

... ho trovato una micetta piccolina, di un paio di mesi, messa piuttosto male.
l'ho trovata per strada, stava andando sotto una macchina.
l'ho portata a casa temporaneamente per poi trovarle una sistemazione, non volevo prendere un gatto per tenerlo chiuso in appartamento.
portata dal veterinario perchè aveva una serie di problemi potenzialmente gravi da risolvere subito.
Il problema è che dopo due giorni che la tenevo in casa...
l'ho adottata.

Sta meglio, posso dire bene adesso...
E' già la padrona di casa.
Ma è veramente buonissssima.
Mi dispiace ancora perchè la sua vita la passerà in appartamento.
Mi consolo pensando che era destinata a una brutta fine.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho trovato una micetta piccolina, di un paio di mesi, messa piuttosto male.
> l'ho trovata per strada, stava andando sotto una macchina.
> l'ho portata a casa temporaneamente per poi trovarle una sistemazione, non volevo prendere un gatto per tenerlo chiuso in appartamento.
> portata dal veterinario perchè aveva una serie di problemi potenzialmente gravi da risolvere subito.
> ...


La mia vive da 8 anni in appartamento. E' la padrona di casa e sta da Dio
Stai serena


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho trovato una micetta piccolina, di un paio di mesi, messa piuttosto male.
> l'ho trovata per strada, stava andando sotto una macchina.
> l'ho portata a casa temporaneamente per poi trovarle una sistemazione, non volevo prendere un gatto per tenerlo chiuso in appartamento.
> portata dal veterinario perchè aveva una serie di problemi potenzialmente gravi da risolvere subito.
> ...


tanti mici vivono felici in appartamenti .siete state fortunate


----------



## zadig (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho trovato una micetta piccolina, di un paio di mesi, messa piuttosto male.
> l'ho trovata per strada, stava andando sotto una macchina.
> l'ho portata a casa temporaneamente per poi trovarle una sistemazione, non volevo prendere un gatto per tenerlo chiuso in appartamento.
> portata dal veterinario perchè aveva una serie di problemi potenzialmente gravi da risolvere subito.
> ...


quoto le signore che mi precedono.
E la frase che ho evidenziato non deve solo consolarti, ma anche motivarti.
Hai salvato una micetta, non potevi fare di meglio.
Brava sbrici, e benvenuta tra i gattari!

Fotina della tua micia, quando puoi.


----------



## Simy (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho trovato una micetta piccolina, di un paio di mesi, messa piuttosto male.
> l'ho trovata per strada, stava andando sotto una macchina.
> l'ho portata a casa temporaneamente per poi trovarle una sistemazione, non volevo prendere un gatto per tenerlo chiuso in appartamento.
> portata dal veterinario perchè aveva una serie di problemi potenzialmente gravi da risolvere subito.
> ...


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 


Ma la cavia? [emoji33]


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2014)

Ho trovato un gattino che era rimasto incastrato tra due lastre di vetro, rotte, e dipende come si sarebbe mosso rischiava di tagliarsi. È un cucciolo. Avrà si e no 40 gg. Io non me ne intendo. Cerca solo me per mangiare, per dormire si arrampica sulla mia gamba. Era venuta una famiglia a vederlo, ma lui ha iniziato a piangere e si è calmato solo quando l'ho ripreso tra le mie braccia. Ora chiamatemi pazza, ma quando sono a lezione mi sembra di sentirlo, infatti ho chiamato il mio ragazzo è tornato a controllare e lui avv finito il cibo e piangeva  ora il problema è che dentro casa non mi è possibile tenerlo, come faccio ad abituarlo a poter uscire? Evitando i possibili pericoli? E poi avrebbe un garage di 70 mq dal quale entrare e uscire quando vuole con i suoi giochini e tutto. Inoltre a volge lo faccio entrare in camera mia  

Come e cosa devo far per farlo vivere bene? In una settimana non è più magro come era prima,del tutto denutrito. Sta benone ed è il terrore dei cani della zona.  è piccolo ma ha un bel caratterino. Però io lo amo  cioè boh sarò pazza ma io sento un legame profondo tra me e lui... capisco i suoi bisogni già dal primo sguardo... è strano per me perché non ho mai avuto gatti! 

Aiutatemi! 

ps- scusate la scrittura ma sn da Smartphone


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho trovato un gattino che era rimasto incastrato tra due lastre di vetro, rotte, e dipende come si sarebbe mosso rischiava di tagliarsi. È un cucciolo. Avrà si e no 40 gg. Io non me ne intendo. Cerca solo me per mangiare, per dormire si arrampica sulla mia gamba. Era venuta una famiglia a vederlo, ma lui ha iniziato a piangere e si è calmato solo quando l'ho ripreso tra le mie braccia. Ora chiamatemi pazza, ma quando sono a lezione mi sembra di sentirlo, infatti ho chiamato il mio ragazzo è tornato a controllare e lui avv finito il cibo e piangeva  ora il problema è che dentro casa non mi è possibile tenerlo, come faccio ad abituarlo a poter uscire? Evitando i possibili pericoli? E poi avrebbe un garage di 70 mq dal quale entrare e uscire quando vuole con i suoi giochini e tutto. Inoltre a volge lo faccio entrare in camera mia
> 
> Come e cosa devo far per farlo vivere bene? In una settimana non è più magro come era prima,del tutto denutrito. Sta benone ed è il terrore dei cani della zona.  è piccolo ma ha un bel caratterino. Però io lo amo  cioè boh sarò pazza ma io sento un legame profondo tra me e lui... capisco i suoi bisogni già dal primo sguardo... è strano per me perché non ho mai avuto gatti!
> 
> ...


Sicuramente, ora che è ancora piccolo è bene che non esca da solo... che si avventuri per strada. Rischierebbe di essere investito, o prelevato da qualcuno. Inoltre, dovresti farlo vaccinare, almeno la trivalente ( per la rinotracheite , per la calicivirosi e per la gastroenterite virale ). Perché non puoi farlo vivere in casa ? Un problema di allergia ?


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

http://video.corriere.it/rapporti-s...pinguini/9b41a264-6fdf-11e4-921c-2aaad98d1bf7

Di chi è questo animale? 

PS Guardate la faccia dell'otaria che guarda in giro facendo la vaga... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

ma anche parlando di animali ora dobbiamo tirare fuori il sesso?
che tedio


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche parlando di animali ora dobbiamo tirare fuori il sesso?
> che tedio


E come siete seri...


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E come siete seri...


per nulla ,noi altezze siamo simpaticone


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche parlando di animali ora dobbiamo tirare fuori il sesso?
> che tedio


Eccerto tu li castri, cara Castruccia Castracani... poi quando leggi di sesso animale, la coscienza (questa sconosciuta) ti rammenta che il tuo cane ha la virilità di Valerio Scanu. :dito:


----------



## rewindmee (20 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Eccerto tu li castri, cara Castruccia Castracani... poi quando leggi di sesso animale, la coscienza (questa sconosciuta) ti rammenta che il tuo cane ha la virilità di Valerio Scanu. :dito:


Preside', l'hai vista l'otaria che violenta il pinguino e poi lo uccide?
Pensa se lo facessero i rottwailer ai padroni dei cani che non raccolgono la cacca in strada... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Eccerto tu li castri, cara Castruccia Castracani... poi quando leggi di sesso animale, la coscienza (questa sconosciuta) ti rammenta che il tuo cane ha la virilità di Valerio Scanu. :dito:


non ho mai castrato i miei cani


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai castrato i miei cani


Giusto il fine esteta.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto il fine esteta.


il fine esteta non è tipo da farsi castrare e andate gentilmente a fanculo che mi avete irritato


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fine esteta non è tipo da farsi castrare e andate gentilmente a fanculo che mi avete irritato


Ti sarebbe piaciuto ad un certo punto, però.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sarebbe piaciuto ad un certo punto, però.


ma manco per niente .
non hai capito, la principessa sul pisello vuol rifiutare 
ma se non la cercano ci rimane male


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma manco per niente .
> non hai capito, la principessa sul pisello vuol rifiutare
> ma se non la cercano ci rimane male


Mi hai irritato.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Novembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho trovato un gattino che era rimasto incastrato tra due lastre di vetro, rotte, e dipende come si sarebbe mosso rischiava di tagliarsi. È un cucciolo. Avrà si e no 40 gg. Io non me ne intendo. Cerca solo me per mangiare, per dormire si arrampica sulla mia gamba. Era venuta una famiglia a vederlo, ma lui ha iniziato a piangere e si è calmato solo quando l'ho ripreso tra le mie braccia. Ora chiamatemi pazza, ma quando sono a lezione mi sembra di sentirlo, infatti ho chiamato il mio ragazzo è tornato a controllare e lui avv finito il cibo e piangeva  ora il problema è che dentro casa non mi è possibile tenerlo, come faccio ad abituarlo a poter uscire? Evitando i possibili pericoli? E poi avrebbe un garage di 70 mq dal quale entrare e uscire quando vuole con i suoi giochini e tutto. Inoltre a volge lo faccio entrare in camera mia
> 
> Come e cosa devo far per farlo vivere bene? In una settimana non è più magro come era prima,del tutto denutrito. Sta benone ed è il terrore dei cani della zona.  è piccolo ma ha un bel caratterino. Però io lo amo  cioè boh sarò pazza ma io sento un legame profondo tra me e lui... capisco i suoi bisogni già dal primo sguardo... è strano per me perché non ho mai avuto gatti!
> 
> ...


Ciao,io ho avuto tantissimi gatti,e ne ho una anche ora.Allora,lo dovrai vaccinare quando compie 3 mesi,prima non puo'uscire di casa,pena ammalarsi.Compra il tronchetto affila unghie,qualche pallina,loro adorano giocarci.E ricorda,il gatto e'super abitudinario,ripete sempre le stesse cose.Croccantini e scatolette,varia spesso..cambia l'acqua 2 volte al giorno.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche parlando di animali ora dobbiamo tirare fuori il sesso?
> che tedio


Tutti i torti non li hai. Anzi.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche parlando di animali ora dobbiamo tirare fuori il sesso?
> che tedio


Sante parole


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Il mio cagnolino in Grecia,vecchietto(10 anni) ma dolcissimo,ha un tumore ai testicoli(a parte un insufficienza cardiaca)...Soffre tanto,io scendo il 17 di Dicembre e non so se lo vedro' piu'.Il veterinario ha proposto l' eutanasia ma non hanno deciso ancora...Povero Bubi mio


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio cagnolino in Grecia,vecchietto(10 anni) ma dolcissimo,ha un tumore ai testicoli(a parte un insufficienza cardiaca)...Soffre tanto,io scendo il 17 di Dicembre e non so se lo vedro' piu'.Il veterinario ha proposto l' eutanasia ma non hanno deciso ancora...Povero Bubi mio


10 anni però non sono tanti se è un piccolo cane.ma togliendo i testicoli non può andare ancora un po' avanti?
ho avuto un cane con l'insufficienza che trattavo con il fortecor e i diuretici e un paio di anni con una discreta qualità di vita è andato avanti


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

o meglio 10 anni sì, sono tanto ma a quindici è arrivato un mio pastore tedesco quindi uno di piccola taglia può fare anche di più


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> 10 anni però non sono tanti se è un piccolo cane.ma togliendo i testicoli non può andare ancora un po' avanti?
> ho avuto un cane con l'insufficienza che trattavo con il fortecor e i diuretici e un paio di anni con una discreta qualità di vita è andato avanti


I miei che hanno parlato col veterinario dicono che il cane soffre troppo,non mangia piu' e piange per tutto il giorno,rifiuta tutto.Sta morendo e soffre...Poi nonostante le terapie e' peggiorato e un intervento non lo riuscirebbe a superare secondo il veterinario.Percio' hanno proposto l'eutanasia.Ma nessuno ha il coraggio di portarcelo.Ironia della sorte : non l'avevano sterilizzato proprio perche temevano il rischio di tumore.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> I miei che hanno parlato col veterinario dicono che il cane soffre troppo,non mangia piu' e piange per tutto il giorno,rifiuta tutto.Sta morendo e soffre...Poi nonostante le terapie e' peggiorato e un intervento non lo riuscirebbe a superare secondo il veterinario.Percio' hanno proposto l'eutanasia.Ma nessuno ha il coraggio di portarcelo.Ironia della sorte : non l'avevano sterilizzato proprio perche temevano il rischio di tumore.


mi spiace


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace


Lo so...Ha una storia incredibile lui...Mio padre ai lati della strada trovo' questi cagnolini neonati.Se li porto' a casa e dal veterinario,3 li ha dati ad amici e uno ce lo tenemmo noi.Ancora me lo ricordo le prime notti.Stava nella cuccia ma appena me ne andavo si lamentava che non voleva star da solo...Una tenerezza infinita e nonostant non fosse  abituati ai bimbi,camminava vicino alla carozzina fiero fiero e ringhiava se un estraneo si avvicinava.Altro che animale, e' un essere umano...


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> 10 anni però non sono tanti se è un piccolo cane.*ma togliendo i testicoli non può andare ancora un po' avanti?*


Prova a chiederlo a un maschio qualunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Prova a chiederlo a un maschio qualunque


Peccato che solo gli uomini possano dare una risposta.
E francamente credo che un uomo possa dirsi tale anche se non è integro fisicamente, e parimenti credo che la sua vita sia comunque degna di essere vissuta.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio cagnolino in Grecia,vecchietto(10 anni) ma dolcissimo,ha un tumore ai testicoli(a parte un insufficienza cardiaca)...Soffre tanto,io scendo il 17 di Dicembre e non so se lo vedro' piu'.Il veterinario ha proposto l' eutanasia ma non hanno deciso ancora...Povero Bubi mio



Io non so al tuo paese 
ma qui attualmente l'eutanasia è l'ultima 
spiaggia ...
ormai le provano tutte in molti casi 
la qualità di vita dell'animale (come per le persone )
arriva al limite dello stremo...
è una decisione difficile ...ma va presa per il bene
di tutti...


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io non so al tuo paese
> ma qui attualmente l'eutanasia è l'ultima
> spiaggia ...
> ormai le provano tutte in molti casi
> ...


Il problema e' il cuore che non reggerebbe in caso di intervento.Poi lui soffre,avra' dolore.Non riesce a mangiare e neanche a camminare piu' di tanto...I miei non sopportano l'idea di portarlo dal veterinario per l'ultima volta e a lui e' particolarmente legata una delle mie sorelle per motivi che e' difficile spiegare qui...Ma a vederlo soffrire cosi' forse l'eutanasia sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il problema e' il cuore che non reggerebbe in caso di intervento.Poi lui soffre,avra' dolore.Non riesce a mangiare e neanche a camminare piu' di tanto...I miei non sopportano l'idea di portarlo dal veterinario per l'ultima volta e a lui e' particolarmente legata una delle mie sorelle per motivi che e' difficile spiegare qui...Ma a vederlo soffrire cosi' forse* l'eutanasia sarebbe la soluzione migliore*.


... fortunatamente, almeno per gli animali, è permessa: è un atto di pietà, quando quello che resta è solo sofferenza.


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... fortunatamente, almeno per gli animali, è permessa: è un atto di pietà, quando quello che resta è solo sofferenza.


D'accordissimo.Per me dovrebbe essera permessa anche agli esseri umani anche se le mie ultime esperienze al hospice mi hanno dato da pensare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.Per me dovrebbe essera permessa anche agli esseri umani anche se le mie ultime esperienze al hospice mi hanno dato da pensare....


è una cosa mooolto delicata. Però darei la possibilità di scegliere a chi è in possesso delle sue facoltà e riesce ad esprimerle, almeno.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il problema e' il cuore che non reggerebbe in caso di intervento.Poi lui soffre,avra' dolore.Non riesce a mangiare e neanche a camminare piu' di tanto...I miei non sopportano l'idea di portarlo dal veterinario per l'ultima volta e a lui e' particolarmente legata una delle mie sorelle per motivi che e' difficile spiegare qui...Ma a vederlo soffrire cosi' forse l'eutanasia sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


E' una scelta dolorosa e difficile. Ma è altresì straziante vivere con un cane che soffre. Purtroppo anch'io cinque anni ho dovuto ricorrere all'eutanasia per il mio cane. Non c'erano proprio alternative. Lui soffriva, non poteva più camminare, mi sono detta che sarei stata egoista nel volerlo tenere in vita a tutti i costi. E' stato a dir poco straziante.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il problema e' il cuore che non reggerebbe in caso di intervento.Poi lui soffre,avra' dolore.Non riesce a mangiare e neanche a camminare piu' di tanto...I miei non sopportano l'idea di portarlo dal veterinario per l'ultima volta e a lui e' particolarmente legata una delle mie sorelle per motivi che e' difficile spiegare qui...Ma a vederlo soffrire cosi' forse l'eutanasia sarebbe la soluzione migliore.




Se non c'e una via di ritorno lo è ...
So che è dura ...
almeno per me lo è stato...scegliere di porre fine
alla vita di qualsiasi va contro la mia natura 
ma ho già dovuto sopprimere 4cani
e solo una decina di giorni fa la gatta ancora 
cucciola a cui è stata diagnosticata :
leucemia
dopo cure e sofferenze non si è potuto fare altrimenti


----------



## zadig (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Prova a chiederlo a un maschio qualunque


tu non sopravviveresti, ad esempio: sarebbe come decapitarti.
Non che ti cambierebbe molto come capacità intellettive... rimarrebbero le stesse.


----------



## zadig (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il problema e' il cuore che non reggerebbe in caso di intervento.Poi lui soffre,avra' dolore.Non riesce a mangiare e neanche a camminare piu' di tanto...I miei non sopportano l'idea di portarlo dal veterinario per l'ultima volta e a lui e' particolarmente legata una delle mie sorelle per motivi che e' difficile spiegare qui...Ma a vederlo soffrire cosi' forse l'eutanasia sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


ve lo farà capire lui se è la soluzione migliore.
In ogni caso in bocca al lupo alla povera bestiola.


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ve lo farà capire lui se è la soluzione migliore.
> In ogni caso in bocca al lupo alla povera bestiola.


Crepi il lupo...grazie zadig.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo...grazie zadig.


Mi dispiace tanto. ..


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Prova a chiederlo a un maschio qualunque


Risposta assolutamente fuori luogo


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.Per me dovrebbe essera permessa anche agli esseri umani anche se le mie ultime esperienze al hospice mi hanno dato da pensare....


Dovrebbe essere regolamentata rigidamente ma permessa. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Risposta assolutamente fuori luogo


Quindi basta farlo vivere, magari per il proprio egoismo? 
Chi è fuori luogo?


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto. ..


E' bruttissima la sensazione...Come fai fai pensi di sbagliare...Ha 2 occhioni che parlano,coccoloso e biricchino fino a qualche mese fa.Eccolo


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quindi basta farlo vivere, magari per il proprio egoismo?
> Chi è fuori luogo?


Non hai capito cosa intendevo.  Io sono a favore dell'eutanasia. ..


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere regolamentata rigidamente ma permessa. Senza se e senza ma.


Io sono per l'eutanasia.Il punto e' che quando arrivi in un reparto di malati terminali ti rendi conto di quanto sia complessa la questione.Mi spiego : fino a quando si e' in salute si pensa a lavorare,a divertirsi,a fare sesso,a essere autonomi e sembra tutto assoluttamente normale.Anzi si chiede sempre di piu'.In quel reparto io ho visto persone che avevano ridimensionato le loro richieste,stavano su un letto ma quando arrivava il fisioterapista che faceva 2 battute e li aiutava a camminare erano felicissime...Nessuno ma proprio nessuno di loro ha mai detto "voglio morire","fatemi la morfina perche ho dolore" si,certo che lo dicevano,ma nessuno chiedeva di morire...La loro dignita',la loro voglia di vivere anche per 1 solo giorno mi ha cambiato tutta la dimensione di vita...


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Non hai capito cosa intendevo.  Io sono a favore dell'eutanasia. ..


E quindi?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Nessuno ma proprio nessuno di loro ha mai detto "voglio morire","fatemi la morfina perche ho dolore" si,certo che lo dicevano,ma nessuno chiedeva di morire...La loro dignita',la loro voglia di vivere anche per 1 solo giorno mi ha cambiato tutta la dimensione di vita...


Perchè sanno che non si può, e perchè 1 è meglio di 0.
Ma se decidi quando hai 80, vuoi morire quando stai a 10, non a 1...


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perchè sanno che non si può, e perchè 1 è meglio di 0.
> Ma se decidi quando hai 80, vuoi morire quando stai a 10, non a 1...


Aspetta un attimo.Loro vogliono vivere 1 giorno in piu' per vedere i figli,i mariti e le mogli e i nipotini...Loro vogliono succhiare ogni singolo secondo,ogni minima immagine e rifiutano la sedazione fino allo stremo delle loro forze...non semplificare.E' molto piu' complicato di cosi' e te lo assicuro.E ribadisco che io sono per l'eutanasia ma i malati m'hanno sorpresa...


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Aspetta un attimo.Loro vogliono vivere 1 giorno in piu' per vedere i figli,i mariti e le mogli e i nipotini...Loro vogliono succhiare ogni singolo secondo,ogni minima immagine e rifiutano la sedazione fino allo stremo delle loro forze...non semplificare.E' molto piu' complicato di cosi' e te lo assicuro.E ribadisco che io sono per l'eutanasia ma i malati m'hanno sorpresa...


Sarà che io la convinzione me la sono fatta con le mie nonne all'ospizio... gente che vorrebbe disperatamente morire, se sapesse che esiste quella parola e non stesse in una nebbia di nulla...


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sarà che io la convinzione me la sono fatta con le mie nonne all'ospizio... gente che vorrebbe disperatamente morire, se sapesse che esiste quella parola e non stesse in una nebbia di nulla...


Questa e' stata la tua esperienza e non la metto in dubbio ma non si puo' neanche generalizzare,non esiste un approccio univoco e ognuno fa le sue scelte...Ma e' logico che una giovane madre con un bimbo piccolo faccia fatica a dire "uccidetemi" e preferisce arrivare al ultimo secondo della sua vita pur di salutarlo...Storie diverse,scelte diverse.


----------



## rewindmee (21 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Questa e' stata la tua esperienza e non la metto in dubbio ma non si puo' neanche generalizzare,non esiste un approccio univoco e ognuno fa le sue scelte...Ma e' logico che una giovane madre con un bimbo piccolo faccia fatica a dire "uccidetemi" e preferisce arrivare al ultimo secondo della sua vita pur di salutarlo...Storie diverse,scelte diverse.


Però per fortuna il caso della giovane madre è uno su 99 delle nonne... non generalizzo, ma non farlo neanche tu.
Ho vissuto da vicino casi di entrambi i tipi, è chiaro che quando muore una persona giovane è una tragedia...


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però per fortuna il caso della giovane madre è uno su 99 delle nonne... non generalizzo, ma non farlo neanche tu.
> Ho vissuto da vicino casi di entrambi i tipi, è chiaro che quando muore una persona giovane è una tragedia...


E dove ho generalizzato?Ho scritto "storie diverse,scelte diverse"...come fai a dire che generalizzo?


----------



## rewindmee (22 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E dove ho generalizzato?Ho scritto "storie diverse,scelte diverse"...come fai a dire che generalizzo?


Nel senso che la nonna 90enne è più comune, per fortuna, della madre... chiaro che sono storie diverse eccetera, ma il rapporto per fortuna è almeno 30 a 1... quindi le tue sono eccezioni. In questo senso "generalizzi" se le usi come standard... ok? Ho sbagliato termine


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Nel senso che la nonna 90enne è più comune, per fortuna, della madre... chiaro che sono storie diverse eccetera, ma il rapporto per fortuna è almeno 30 a 1... quindi le tue sono eccezioni. In questo senso "generalizzi" se le usi come standard... ok? Ho sbagliato termine


Io non sto a fare della statistica riguardo all' eta' di morte.Quello lo lascio agli epidemiologi anche se una morte per cause tumorali a giovane eta' e' un evento piu' frequente di quello che si pensa...Quello che ho detto e' che la mia esperienza nel Hospice mi ha dato molti spunti per riflettere rispetto al argomento eutanasia e morte.Tutto qui.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Senza fare la solita crociata, leggete qua http://www.corriere.it/animali/14_n...za-45efe198-7347-11e4-9964-9b0d57bdf835.shtml e ditemi che ne pensate...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza fare la solita crociata, leggete qua http://www.corriere.it/animali/14_n...za-45efe198-7347-11e4-9964-9b0d57bdf835.shtml e ditemi che ne pensate...


Ammazzerei la giornalista !


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ammazzerei la giornalista !


Ha torto su tutta la linea? Anche sul veterinario?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ha torto su tutta la linea? Anche sul veterinario?


Trovo l'articolo e le considerazioni di uno squallore incredibile, il fatto di trattare un animale alla stregua di un oggetto, che quando si rompe occorre buttarlo, mi fa star male. Sarà che ho convissuto per anni con un cane molto problematico, ma che ho comunque amato con il cuore.
Nell'articolo si dice che per il veterinario, una gatta così, è una gallina dalle uova d'oro : un professionista serio, sa valutare il momento giusto e le condizioni imprescindibili per ricorrere all'eutanasia. Mi amareggia pensare che si speculi su queste cose. Ma si sa viviamo in un mondo strano, ne succedono di tutti i colori agli uomini, immaginiamo agli animali.
Per i miei animali, faccio qualsiasi cosa affinché stiano in buona salute e siano sereni. A volte, alcuni comportamenti sbagliati sono facilmente risolvibili con i suggerimenti di un buon comportamentalista. Ma ancor più importante è il nostro atteggiamento nei loro confronti, vanno educati, ma soprattutto amati.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Nell'articolo si dice che per il veterinario, una gatta così, è una gallina dalle uova d'oro : un professionista serio, sa valutare il momento giusto e le condizioni imprescindibili per ricorrere all'eutanasia. Mi amareggia pensare che si speculi su queste cose. Ma si sa viviamo in un mondo strano, ne succedono di tutti i colori agli uomini, immaginiamo agli animali.


Prova a pensare... perchè la legge sull'eutanasia (umana), soprattutto in Italia, non passerà mai? Fatti una domanda, datti una risposta. Per umanità? O per convenienza?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Prova a pensare... perchè la legge sull'eutanasia (umana), soprattutto in Italia, non passerà mai? Fatti una domanda, datti una risposta. Per umanità? O per convenienza?


parlavamo ora della storia della gatta...chiedevi un parere sull'articolo.Tu come la pensi  ?
Se vogliamo parlare di eutanasia umana, io personalmente credo che in Italia, non passerà mai questa legge : siamo il cuore della Cristianità !


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> parlavamo ora della storia della gatta...chiedevi un parere sull'articolo.Tu come la pensi ?
> Se vogliamo parlare di eutanasia umana, io personalmente credo che in Italia, non passerà mai questa legge : siamo il cuore della Cristianità !


scusa se ti correggo: del Cattolicesimo. Per me, almeno, sono due cose profondamente distinte. Comunque quoto il senso.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa se ti correggo: del Cattolicesimo. Per me, almeno, sono due cose profondamente distinte. Comunque quoto il senso.


 Ti ringrazio Sbriciolata, hai ragione.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

La domanda e la risposta sono paradossali e studiate proprio per creare quelle reazioni e far riflettere sull'eutanasia umana.
E' un argomento difficile perché la gatta, come il vecchio demente, non ha possibilità di scelta.
Chi ha possibilità di scelta o sceglie quando sta bene, e quindi ha priorità diverse, oppure la chiede cinque minuti prima della fine naturale.
La risposta mette in contrapposizione due egoismi, quello di chi può trarre guadagno dalla sopravvivenza e quello della famiglia che viene rappresentato come bieco cinismo.
Non dubito che chi ha un parente in condizioni tragiche abbia anche sentimenti egoistici di sopravvivenza, soprattutto emotiva, ma è anche vero che assistere un malato che si spegne lentamente è uno strazio difficile da sopportare.
Un tempo la medicina non consentiva di tenere in vita persone ridotte in uno stato di assoluta incapacità di comunicazione e coscienza come oggi e le decisioni venivano prese dai medici che evitavano di prolungare di mezza giornata l'agonia. Ora ci sono agonie che durano anni.
Per me vorrei un sonno che mi accompagnasse alla fine. Ma ora sto bene.


----------



## rewindmee (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La risposta mette in contrapposizione due egoismi, quello di chi può trarre *guadagno dalla sopravvivenza* e quello della famiglia che viene rappresentato come bieco cinismo.
> 
> Un tempo la medicina non consentiva di tenere in vita persone ridotte in uno *stato di assoluta incapacità di comunicazione* e coscienza come oggi e le decisioni venivano prese dai medici che evitavano di prolungare di mezza giornata l'agonia. Ora ci sono agonie che durano anni.
> Per me vorrei un sonno che mi accompagnasse alla fine. Ma ora sto bene.


Quoto, in particolare quanto evidenziato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda e la risposta sono paradossali e studiate proprio per creare quelle reazioni e far riflettere sull'eutanasia umana.
> E' un argomento difficile perché la gatta, come il vecchio demente, non ha possibilità di scelta.
> Chi ha possibilità di scelta o sceglie quando sta bene, e quindi ha priorità diverse, oppure la chiede cinque minuti prima della fine naturale.
> La risposta mette in contrapposizione due egoismi, quello di chi può trarre guadagno dalla sopravvivenza e quello della famiglia che viene rappresentato come bieco cinismo.
> ...


Io infatti vorrei solo poter scegliere, avendo la possibilità di esprimere la mia scelta. Mi pare dignitoso e mi pare anche di averne il diritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quoto, in particolare quanto evidenziato...


Bell'avatar.


----------



## rewindmee (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io infatti vorrei solo poter scegliere, avendo la possibilità di esprimere la mia scelta. Mi pare dignitoso e mi pare anche di averne il diritto.


Con mia moglie ci siamo promessi il cuscino in faccia, a costo di andare in galera, se non ci sarà la legge sull'eutanasia.


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2014)

bellissimi!
[video=youtube;Max1rZVTQEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Max1rZVTQEE[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza fare la solita crociata, leggete qua http://www.corriere.it/animali/14_n...za-45efe198-7347-11e4-9964-9b0d57bdf835.shtml e ditemi che ne pensate...



Per ora ho dovuto ricorrere a ll'eutanasia 4
volte sono state scelte davvero difficili...
scelte estreme ma proprio estreme estreme 
una forse ho aspettato troppo ma ammetto che 
l'egoismo era mio non ci risuscivo ...non riuscivo 
a staccarmi da quell'animale che era praticamente la mia ombra...
ovvio che ti vincolano molto 
ma io penso se non sei in grado non prendere animali ...
per una cagna :
pastore tedesco 
che non riusciva più a camminare da sola andavo e venivo dal lavoro 
per portarla fuori aiutandola a camminare ...
 Omogenizzato dati con il cucchiaio  perché non mangiava più niente altro ...
ma questa è morta da sola
altra malata di cancro quello che ho fatto e speso lo so solo io 
per poi sopprimerla...
altra 17anni incontinente per due anni non dico il cesso che trovavo a volte quando arrivavo a casa
quante lavatrici !
quanti bidet alla cagna ...
altra preso un ictus di notte girava per casa incastrandosi sotto le sedie negli angoli ...
altra malata di cancro gli è venuta una boccia ad una mammella grossa come un melone 
inoperabile perché troppo vecchia ...diversamente stava bene solo che questa boccia 
faceva pus e sangue ...
per non dire che comunque alla fine sono state tutte longeve 
quindi tutte quante faticavano a fare le scale quindi dovevo 
portarmele si è giù dal secondo piano in braccio animali che erano tutti di taglia grossa 
...che mal di schiena !
ora solo taglie piccole ...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Per ora ho dovuto ricorrere a ll'eutanasia 4
> volte sono state scelte davvero difficili...
> scelte estreme ma proprio estreme estreme
> una forse ho aspettato troppo ma ammetto che
> ...


certo che non sei stata fortunata...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Dicembre 2014)

Le gatte di caciottina ridimensionate.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le gatte di caciottina ridimensionate.
> 
> View attachment 9592
> 
> View attachment 9593


oddioooooo
gli amori miei...oh mamma


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> certo che non sei stata fortunata...


non mi son spiegata 
tutto ciò è stata la conseguenza di vivere 
vivendo si invecchia e non dobbiamo
imparare ad uccidere che è vecchio 
e di peso...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non mi son spiegata
> tutto ciò è stata la conseguenza di vivere
> vivendo si invecchia e non dobbiamo
> imparare ad uccidere che è vecchio
> e di peso...


no ti sei spiegata benissimo.
Il mio "non sei stata fortunata" si riferiva al fatto che hai dovuto affrontare problemi di una certa gravità. (Malattie, difficoltà di movimento etc.). Io ho avuto un cane che ha vissuto per 17 anni. E' sempre stato bene. Negli ultimi anni aveva avuto un calo della vista piuttosto significativo, ma tolto questo, viveva bene....certo un po' meno attivo. Hai iniziato a non stare bene, ed in una settimana ci ha lasciato, in modo sereno: era arrivato al capolinea... 17 anni non sono pochi !


----------



## zadig (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le gatte di caciottina ridimensionate.
> 
> View attachment 9592
> 
> View attachment 9593


eccole le belvette!
Non le avevo viste, Miss!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eccole le belvette!
> Non le avevo viste, Miss!


la prima e' charlie, la malata 
la seconda fifi' la cacciatrice


----------



## ipazia (6 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissimi!
> [video=youtube;Max1rZVTQEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Max1rZVTQEE[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...bellissimi!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2015)

la mia trovatella


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente è arrivata Chicca
direttamente dal rifugio Fata
è bellissima!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia trovatellaView attachment 9679


ma è una tigre

sei contenta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è una tigre
> 
> sei contenta?



Si sono stata davvero fortunata a trovarla. Pure lei, non sapevamo se ce l'avrebbe fatta all'inizio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sono stata davvero fortunata a trovarla. Pure lei, non sapevamo se ce l'avrebbe fatta all'inizio.


 e guardala ora , bello


----------

